# No NFL Ticket for C Band owners



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

For those C Band owners out there who have enjoed watching the NFL-Sunday Ticket on your BUDS are going to be upset to find out that for the first time ever the NFL Sunday Ticket will be unavailable this year.

It appears that DirecTV now owns the exclusive satellite rights to the Sunday Ticket Package (which was made available to C Band owners by TVN)

What makes things even worse for C Band owners is if they wish to get the NFL Ticket they must also subscribe to a package from DirecTV for a year in order to qualify to purchase the NFL Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Now we know where Directv will get the money to pay for the new contract. This should increase subs greatly.


----------



## Richssat (Jul 2, 2002)

So in addition to BUD owners getting shut out, D* is also putting the screws to the NFLST only D* subs? I have a few long term customers that have D* equipment that they set up just for football season. For various reasons they don't want to sub to D* for regular programming and will probably just wind up passing on the "ticket" if they have to commit to a year of total choice. 

Bad move guys.

RR


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *
> 
> It appears that DirecTV now owns the exclusive satellite rights to the Sunday Ticket Package (which was made available to C Band owners by TVN)
> *


2 questions for you:

What is TVN?

And can NFL ST be available on Dish Network and Directv at the same time? (like NHL Center Ice) :shrug:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

TVN is a C BAND Pay Per View provider.

No DirecTV hold exclusive satellite rights for the NFL Sunday Ticket, so you won't see it on Dish Network anytime soon.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Sunday Ticket is the only package you can buy on DirecTV without a programming commitment. Did this change?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I see no requirement on the DirecTV site to have a minimum programming package with NFL Sunday Ticket.

There is a requirement to have a minmum package if you buy new equipment at the new subscriber rate.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

D* has exclusive rights for the NFL Sunday Ticket until 2005.

At this point if you are committed to E*, try to get waivers for a west coast market if you are in the east or vice versa if you are in the west. This will get you 2-4 different games a week. Here in New York we are screwed as you get usually only get the Giants and the Jets (I am a Giants fan and will NEVER watch the Jets game). Usually they only get these two games every Sunday. Dreaded announcer tagline "coming up next on Fox.... except in New York)


----------

